# Eucalyptus bark instead of leaf litter



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I’m 80% sure it’s a no go due to some of the chemicals in eucalyptus like eucalytol etc being toxic. Can’t help but ask smarter people than I though. 

Not only should it last longer than leaves but the E globulus bark looks super cool.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I doubt rigorous studies have been done of Eucalyptus bark as a terrarium substrate but I would hesitate to use something from a tree so otherwise soaked with defensive chemicals...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

kimcmich would probably be able to tell you specific toxins that are found in eucalyptus leaves and bark, but I can tell you I would never use it. I know the oils are irritants to some peoples skin, and if I would suspect our frogs' skin is even more sensitive. Plus have you ever looked under a eucalyptus tree? It is usually a dead zone with NOTHING growing.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I wonder the differences in bark and leaf composition of those volatile chemicals. 

Remember the ubiquitous pdf tank leaf litter of Magnolia grandiflora or Quercus argifolia both have allelopathic properties. Allelopathy from Eucalyptus isn’t applicable to all plants. 

My 20% uncertainty comes from the frogs not eating an insect that eats the bark or plants growing in it. That said, the VOCs found in them might be too much as is for frog skin.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not so worried about the frogs actually. I'm just concerned that the bark might not be so good for the springtails and isopods. No doubt there are species of both in Australia that are quite happy in Eucalyptus litter - but the commonly available detrivores in the hobby might not be as tolerant.

The bark might be less of a problem than the especially aromatic leaves. Why not throw some crumbled bark in the microwave and see if you catch the expected odor?

I'm the kind of guy who sifts through leaf litter under different kinds of trees fairly often (it's one of my favorite things to do on vacation). Under oaks, both native and nonnative here in California, I find teaming detrivore communities. I see distinctly lower populations in Eucalyptus litter (but I have not done a proper census or comparison).

The UC Davis Arboretum has a large oak collection. I recommend a visit (especially now in the wet season). It's a great source of leaf litter and acorn caps and there is a ton of springtail diversity under the different trees. There are lots of other fun critters too but the giant black springtails nearly a centimeter long are the most impressive.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

kimcmich said:


> I'm not so worried about the frogs actually. I'm just concerned that the bark might not be so good for the springtails and isopods. No doubt there are species of both in Australia that are quite happy in Eucalyptus litter - but the commonly available detrivores in the hobby might not be as tolerant.
> 
> The bark might be less of a problem than the especially aromatic leaves. Why not throw some crumbled bark in the microwave and see if you catch the expected odor?
> 
> ...


I may need to pay it a visit one of these weekends.


----------

